# And we are off.....



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Dropping my oldest 2 daughters at school, the youngest at a friends and meeting momma at the hospital for the birth of our fourth, yes fourth, daughter. Will let y'all know when she gets here! Have a blessed day!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Exciting day for sure.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Took all I could muster to raise my one daughter, can't imagine having four. You must truly be an iron man. Congratulations.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats, hope all goes well....pic heavy!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hoping for a trouble-free arrival.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prayers sent !


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

IMG_1384.JPG

Here she is!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Try this!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great news! Trusting all is well with mother, as well. I guess nice work is in order, too.l


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats on the healthy baby!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good deal....happy and healthy!!!!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you all. Momma and baby are both healthy and coming home today!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new arrival to your whole family! 4 girls, your sanity will be tested........and you will be blessed, sometimes at the same time..lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new baby girl !! I sure dont envy you when they become teenagers, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! I'm glad to hear that Momma and baby are doing well..Does she have a name yet ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats and with 4 your hands are full!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Her name is Kennedy Paige.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats. Hopefully you will still be able to find some time to get outdoors.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sweet name.............


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Walla !! Congrats on your new addition. 1 Boy and 1 daughter was enough for me. Now two grandsons. Daddy's girls ain't nothing to compare.

Rodney


----------

